# Unwarranted advice...my fantasy was to hit her in the mouth....



## Aprill (Jan 26, 2008)

But the reality of that is court, lawyers, jail etc. So I am not going to go there....







Anyway backstory- My husband used to work a different shift (7am-3:30pm) but he changed to (3pm -12am) cause they needed a supervisor for that shift. When he worked shift A, I was making his lunch, but once he changed, he told me I didnt have to and he would eat out (Which I dont care, hey! that means that's one less meal that I have to cook!) Anyway, he called me last night to tell me that the man over him was probably gonna ask him to stay over late, but he told me that he was gonna say no. His boss didnt have the balls to ask him directly.

So in comes Ms. ___. She tells him that his boss wants to know can he stay 3 hours over, and Richard said no. He told Ms. ___ that we had a date, for me to cook him something and we were gonna watch a movie. He also told her that he didnt eat lunch, and that he was hungry and was gonna go home at scheduled time. When she says "I cant believe that your wife dosent cook something for you to take to work...if I was your wife, you would eat a hot meal before you went to work, and you would take something to work to eat" and while she was at it "I would also run your bathwater and



blah blah blah blah bullshit and circumstance"

Now, I know that she is being flirtacious with him, cause this is not her first time displaying her "skills" as a wife "When I was (was being the operative word) married, I used to wash myself down with caress soap, and then spray my perfume on and I used to smell so good and he used to wanna eat me up!



" She likes to tell him what she can do, and how good her marriage skills are....its almost like a damn resume...but get this...she's like 65






And she always has something flirty to say to my husband and she always has some method to relay to him about what i can do to be a better wife?



I KNOW!!!!! 10000095958958% sure that he does not complain about me, he really has nothing to complain about (oh yeah baby, confidence



)But why do ladies do that? Why do ladies like to give unwarranted advice? And I mean no offense but



Women that are divorced or not married have no business giving advice on how to keep a man in some instances (now I understand some cases, so I am not trying to be an *******


but that's all I just wanted to get that out. Once again, i am not trying to be mean.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Lordy. She really should mind her own business. You are not being mean. you are mad with good reason.


----------



## Anna (Jan 26, 2008)

oh i am SO telling evil one some old broad is puttin the moves on his man. its WAR!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh i am SO telling evil one some old broad is puttin the moves on his man. its WAR! evil one wont be happy that some old lady is trying to rub on dumb one's booty


----------



## luxotika (Jan 26, 2008)

What a biatch! You have every right to be angry.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a biatch! You have every right to be angry. I agree. 
I would totaly want to hit her in mouth too but I know thats not an option to persue. Whats this chicks problem???? What does your hubby say back to her? I hope he shuts her @$$ up and puts her in her place and lets her kow what a fine wife you are!!

BTW....I was LMAO at all the smilies inverted into the rant....LMAO


----------



## fawp (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG, I hate when women do that! Don't try to tell me how to take care of my man; I've been doing it for years and it's none of your damn business! Good Lord...I'd want to smack her, too.

Hugs.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope your husband thought it was funny...she's just an old biddy.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 26, 2008)

What a biatch!!U have every right to be mad and she deserves to be taught a lesson!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 26, 2008)

I see Aprill going off on this lady... And I hear "Kung Fu Fighting" in the background... Richard sitting there laughing... Trey squealing...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 26, 2008)

If she had such great marriage skills, she wouldn't be divorced. She's just tuting her own horn...


----------



## Lia (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with Shaundra...

Now i have the song Kung Fu Fighting on my head.... Ohh oh ohhhh


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 26, 2008)

April, when I was married, my husband's supervisor pulled the same crap.

In fact she went further.

He was training to work as a manager at a restuarant. She would tell him there were staff meetings - after hours.

This is crap because regardless of the business, meeting are held during business hours.

Finally, one of these "meetings" was held at a bar at 11 pm. I don't know how many other employees were there but he said it was not just the two of them.

When my husband arrived home I told him to find another job or find another wife. Needless to say, he quit the next day.

Stick to your guns!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds to me like she's just wanting what she can't have.



How sad for her but she really needs to stop overstepping the line and being flirtatious. It's so unprofessional and disrespectful to you.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 27, 2008)

agreed, she has no right to be telling your hubster what you should be doing!

and how totally 1950s that she's trying to sell her marriage skills like that, haha, run his bathwater. WTF, he has hands, he can damn well do it himself! that woman needs a ***** slap and an introduction into the REAL world, circa, now, rather than some kind of Bewitched-esque imagining of what life is really like!


----------



## mariascreek (Jan 27, 2008)

i can't believe it! obviously if her marriage skills were so great why is she divorced? what a hag, ughh I hate people like that and you have every right to be ticket off.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now i have the song Kung Fu Fighting on my head.... Ohh oh ohhhh

LMAO....now I do too!!! I keep singing it....thanks Aquilah


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 27, 2008)

What a crazy that lady is. She needs to get a life!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyone was Kung Fu Fighting! Fast As Lightning! I know I forgot some of the lyrics! Someone help me! Personally, I would have just laughed her comments off.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 27, 2008)

pfff, this lady should mind her own business instead of making trouble. lol @ Lisa ! maybe invest in a voodoo puppet






?


----------



## Shelley (Jan 27, 2008)

What a nasty biatch! She needs to mind her own business and is probably jealous. lol at Lia. Now I have the song stuck in my head. Here it is...


----------



## farris2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I feel ya girl! Just because Im a little younger than my husband,I get that unwanted BS advice all the time.I just have to tell the catty ones that within 2 weeks of dating,I had an opener to his garage,a house key,multiple drawers for all my shit and then some.Hell I had his power of attorney and health care directive a year before we got married.So yeah,he is happy and well taken care of.


----------



## fawp (Jan 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope your husband thought it was funny...she's just an old biddy.http://www.interiordigs.com/ID_image.../4500D-POP.jpg











That made me laugh!


----------



## Bexy (Jan 28, 2008)

She really needs to mind her business. That is messed up.

If that was me, and my hubby was talking to me on the phone and that lady was running her mouth in the background, I would have made him put her butt on the phone and I would have told her off.

Who the heck does she think she is?


----------



## Merecat (Jan 28, 2008)

Some women find "taken" men much more attractive..its a challenge or something. Its pretty gross! Id be uber mad, too!


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, that is insane. I can't believe the nerve of that woman.


----------



## Solimar (Jan 30, 2008)

People who like to give their little two cents about how to raise kids, treat your husbands or wives, whatever, need to shut the **** up and start caring more about their own lives than someone else's. She wants your husband, but what in the **** gave her the idea that she knows ANYTHING about you and what you do, or that she is a better wife than you are. I'd smack her, and you have every reason to be upset.


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 1, 2008)

How rude of her to say things like that


----------

